# Carbon-Steel frame VS. Full carbon Frame- Lemond



## mtigger3 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade from an aluminum Trek that I have had for 4 years now and came across a good deal on a 2006 Lemond Zurich. I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on the Carbon/steel frame of the Zurich and if the compound frame is better than a full Carbon frame.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

I just picked one up, and, though I have next to no time on it, I have plenty of experience with full carbon. I came from a Trek 5200 (an old one, a 1993). The Trek was 'dead' feeling. You didn't feel anything from the road, which was both good and bad. It was comfortable, but it seemed too dead for my tastes. 

How the new carbon rides, I have no idea. I'm poor. That being said, I can't wait to get my lemond up and running. It looks killer, and is very comparable in weight to my 5200 frame.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Just had my steel/carbon Buenos-Aires replaced for warranty issues, (cracked bottom bracket), and loved it. I owned it for 2 years before it was replaced with an all carbon Triomphe Buenos-Aires. I must say both bikes are like night and day. Were as the 04 steel/carbon was heavy it was a bike you could ride all day with no ill effects. I also own an Al/Carbon mix bike that I don't care to much for, it's harsh, but that could be cause of my age. The all carbon bike is lite 16.2 lbs with pedals, computer and water bottle cage. And makes me want to go fast all the time. As far as a carbon bike goes I think LeMond nailed it with there Min/Max geometry and I highly recommend it.

hclignett


----------



## focused (May 12, 2006)

Well, I came from an all steel frame which was kinda heavy anyway, and upgraded to an '05 Buenos Aires with all Ultegra comps. (which I think really makes it a Zurich?). Wow, this thing is cush...climbs pretty well and decends really smoothly. Yes, you can ride it all day...and it looks pretty cool too!


----------



## cerveloguy (Jul 26, 2005)

I have a steel/carbon BA fitted with dura-ace and Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork. I recently traded bikes on a four hour ride on a Cervelo R3. Now the R3 is one of the best carbon frames out there, but even I was surpised that it felt even smoother than my Lemond. It definately smoothed the bumps a bit better. Not that my Lemond isn't a cushy ride, it's just that the Cervelo R3 is exceptional.

However, it still didn't have that lovely springy feel that you get only with steel. That's the main reason I'd keep the Lemond over a full carbon frame.

I've built mine up to 17.3 lbs in a 53 cm frame without going crazy.


----------



## bridgearoo (Aug 14, 2006)

There have been warranty issues with the spine frames in the past. You may compare what reviews there are of the Lemond spine bikes on this site vs. the reviews of the Triomphe frames. I have a 07 Buenos Aires and love it coming from a Ti frame that failed 2 after 2 years.


----------



## cerveloguy (Jul 26, 2005)

AFAIK, weren't the issues mostly with the titanium/carbon models? I've heard of rear der. hangers breaking. Haven't heard may complaints with the steel/carbon frames?


----------



## Insight Homewood (Aug 15, 2013)

cerveloguy said:


> AFAIK, weren't the issues mostly with the titanium/carbon models? I've heard of rear der. hangers breaking. Haven't heard may complaints with the steel/carbon frames?


Materials science 101, steel, titanium and carbon composites all have specific coefficients of expansion. Titanium and carbon composites are closely matched. Steel's expansion and contraction make it problematical when mated to a carbon composite with a glue joint.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Insight Homewood said:


> Materials science 101, steel, titanium and carbon composites all have specific coefficients of expansion. Titanium and carbon composites are closely matched. Steel's expansion and contraction make it problematical when mated to a carbon composite with a glue joint.


You know this thread is 6 1/2 years old right?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> You know this thread is 6 1/2 years old right?


Not any more it isn't. Besides, the posts are all on point so who cares?


----------

